# SRS saddles?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Check it and see what the tree is made of. It should be rawhide stretched over wood, wood wrapped in fiberglass or Ralide, a yellow/orange tree. Ralide embosses their name so at least part of it can be read in the air channel. If the channel is covered with fleecy material, run, do not walk away. The tree is concealed for a reason. There's one spot the tree can't be concealed and that's up under the fender. You do not want a fiberglass tree. They are often sand colored. The tree is the saddle's foundation.


----------

